# Quest for Knowledge



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

In my quest for knowledge I have a couple of turbo questions 

1) I have seen T03 T04 T25 T28 stuff like that does this T stand for Turbo or something else?

2) What is the relevance of 03, 04, 25, 28 in T03 T04 T25 and T28?

Amy info or site that could give the info would be great in this thanks.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

try turboneticsinc.com or egarrett.com and down load thier cataloge. there is some usefull info in there. 

t most likly stands for type ie t3 (type 3) t25 (type 25) refers to the turbine housing.I'm just assuming that though from what I've grasped from my quest for knowledge.

most are interchangable. egarrett I beleive gives a chart that shows the common parts between turbo types. And both egarrett and turbonetics have formulas that are useful for size matching turbos to your engine needs as well as giving general info on turbo charging terms.


----------

